# My 2/2012 Small Cell Apiary Status



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I'm no expert but I use Mann Lake 4.9 cell frames on some of my hives and others have foundationless or Dadant 5.2 cell size. I can't tell any difference in mite count. All the SC debates and articles I've read including Randy Olivers' say there is no statistical significance in mite build up.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

OD, I used your handles on the 20 nucs I made up. I love the way they feel. I have been pondering your "issues" for a while. From your posts I see that you catch lots of swarms, but no matter what you do many of them die within a year. You seem open to experimentation. Have you ever tried splitting the hives in a yard and enforcing a brood break by giving them all a cell? If your problems are mite related it might help. Respectful Regards, Adrian.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I do not raise queens so have no cells easily available, and there are no queen breeders within a several hour round trip. I feel that my problems are virus related, not the direct cause from mites. Another local beekeeper treats and suffers the same losses.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Odfrank, thanks for posting such painful information. This seems to coincide with other reports I've read, that small cell makes no statistical difference with the mites.

From other things I've read, mites are a vector for several viruses. Thus while the mites are not a direct cause of your losses, could they be a serious indirect cause? By providing the viruses? 

You have this experiental edge to you, which I (and others I am sure) appreciate. Have you thought about procuring some packages, nucs, or queens from a producer of "survivor" or "resistant" stock, and trying that out in one of your smaller apiaries as a treatment-free test? When Purvis was producing queens a few years back, I had good luck with his. Also with B. Weaver's bees. Not so good luck with MnHyg. Jury is still out for me on the Russians. They've survived, but haven't produced the honey crop I would like. 

I'd just like your take on some of these things. Thanks!
Regards,
Steven


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

I switched over to small cell this 2011 season in my home apiary.

So far 8/8 in this apiary are doing fine. Only problem I have had is lite hives due to this very mild winter. I have basically 0 mite count and from talking to the people who purchased nucs from me this past year, have had same results. I am running a variety of stock, AMM, Sunkist, Carnies, Caucasians and local stock. I have not noticed any substantial death toll on any hive and have not noticed any DWV.

I also practice planting a lot of anti-mite plants, mints, lavanders, and various herbs. I also use lavander oil, speriment, pepermint and lemon grass oil mixed in with the feed for spring, late summer and fall feeding. This may have something to do with the virtually no mite count in fact out of all my hives I only saw a few mites (less than 10) and only 2 small hive beetle the entire season.

So far I think the small cell is working for me.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

ChristopherA said:


> I have basically 0 mite count..... I only saw a few mites (less than 10)


Less than 10 mites in 8 hives, interesting. I'm curious, by what process are you counting?


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

Visual inspections of hive and board count. Had no reason to do wash or powder.

Also wanted to add, other than essential oils, HBH and HBH amino, I did not treat with anything. I do sprinkle a little powdered sugar on the top of the bars when I do inspections. So I can not say I am chemical free, but I am treatment free at this point and hope to keep it that way.

Added this from one of my customers..

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?258494-Nucs-from-ChristopherA&highlight=christopherA


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

ChristopherA said:


> Had no reason to do wash or powder.


I think you'll see more than 10 mites if you did either one.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Christopher, there are those who affirm rather vehemently that essential oils and the application of powdered sugar are treatments. Personally, I don't care, as I don't use even those methods.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

Seeing even a few mites means one of two things, I suppose: 1) occasional mites are "drifting in" on bees that drift, or, 2) mites are reproducing at a low rate at least, and you're only seeing a few of the mites that live in the hives.

Like any population of any living thing, enough would have to be alive in the ecosystem (hive) to perpetuate the population. If too few were there, you would be unable to find any (unless some drifted in) as the population would become extinct.

If whatever you're doing is working in your situation and you're satisfied with it, by all means, keep doing it.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Just checked on my SC hives for the first time this winter and all are alive. :thumbsup: Will be splitting every one this spring.


----------

